# I Have to Lose 100 lbs.



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

I've whined about it all over this board, so thought it'd be a good idea to contain all the fat-related crazy into this one 'ere thread, and also with the intention to actually do something about it. Hold myself accountable. I'm sorry if this is really selfish.

So I've given up on myself in every imaginable way and absolutely can't deal with it anymore. I don't know how much of my anxiety could be attributed to the weight problem (some of it is, definitely, at least) but I need to start somewhere, and getting myself to reasonable physical health seems like the most obvious place, right?

Okay, some background, I guess:

I was a healthy weight for most of my life--a dancer for a very long time, even. I gained all the weight in just under a year during 11th-12th grade. I was subsequently diagnosed with PCOS (hormone problem) and I'm still being tested for other ones. I've used that inconclusiveness, certain demoralizing comments from doctors, and the fact that every other aspect of my life sucks too, as an excuse to allow myself to rot. The hormone thing most definitely presents some real obstacles, but regardless, I know I can only benefit from at least _trying_ to lose the weight and living more healthily.

As it is now, I lead a wholly sedentary lifestyle--living almost entirely on copious amounts of coffee and cigarettes, and very little sleep. I spend all day (save for the few hours at my part-time job) on the internet, and have for years. Yes, I have to quit smoking and cut down on the caffeine, too. Ugh. I get chest pains. I have GERD. Random aches, pains, and dizziness. Headaches. And I'm dead tired all day, every day. I'm hoping that losing weight/being healthier will relieve some or all of those problems (as well as some of the symptoms of the PCOS). Hoping, anyway.

I'm 22, just south of 5'7," and currently weigh ~245 lbs., I think. Maybe I should post a picture? I dunno what to do.

Have you lost a lot of weight? Do you know anyone who has?

How did you do it?

I'm far too ashamed to join a gym, and probably couldn't even _walk_ a mile without getting winded and sweating too much. I'd like to lose a bit before joining one. Would you recommend anything I could do at home?

I know you're not doctors, and that any advice you could give isn't a replacement for one's. I know this is not a fitness/weightloss site.
I'm just hoping for a little bit of advice/help... maybe some encouragement? :/ I'm such an awful self-motivator and do not have any friends. Whine whine, I know. I'm sorry. If a mod finds this to be inappropriate for this site, I'd ask him or her to remove it with my apologies.

Thanks.


----------



## Dovakiin (Jan 5, 2012)

You could always try marksdailyapple.com

Every friday they have success stories ranging from the great to the incredible. Its a lifestyle that has seemed to change peoples life for the better, people who have had long term dietary and health issues.

Hope this helps.


----------



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

Ive lost over 80lbs in the last year and for me it really wasn't all that hard. I weighed about 270 lbs now I'm sitting around 185-190 with plans to lose another 10lbs. There really is no secret to losing weight, a good diet is 80% of the battle and exercise comprising the remaining 20%. 

All you got to do is find healthy foods you enjoy and eat those oppose to junk. I enjoy steamed chicken and steamed broccoli/cauliflower so much that it makes up a large portion of my diet. I can eat that almost every day so that's my go to meal. But also allow yourself to cheat every once in while without feeling guilty. I do that by allowing myself to eat whatever I want when I'm out but I'm strict on the diet at home. 

The one big thing that also helped me out with my diet was restricting my liquid calories. I'm a big eater so freeing up those calories allows me to eat more 

As for working out, I started off at a gym with my brother but since found that I enjoy working out at home a Lot more. I followed Mark Ripptoes starting strength program that I highly recommend. Its based on all the Olympic lifts like the squat, deadlift and bench press'. It builds muscle and strength quickly and is very effective at burning fat as well. 

Though with your hormonal problem I'm not sure how that will affect your weight loss goal. You may want to check with your doctor and see if they can recommend some kind of diet and work out routine.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

I was down to 180 today from 228 last year. I started with http://www.djsteveboy.com/1day25k.html and just kept diet and running up. Not even that well. You are pretty young and if you can get your metabolism started again you'll lose it quicker than you think. Just don't go crazy and lose it all at once...lose it over about a year, 1-2 pounds a week.

Make sure your diet is dialed in and just do some form of exercise fairly regularly. That will help in 90% of the cases baring stuff that medically prevents you. I would just start walking for 30 minutes to an hour a day for a while and then work from there. Get down to about 230 before you start trying to run if you are going to do that (running is hard on your joints in generally but even worse when you're heavy).

I'd recommend swimming though, too. I know how difficult it sounds since you probably have body image issues but swimming is really great for people who are overweight because you can start slow. Just join a place with a pool and ignore the haters (which is really really difficult, I know!).


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

A ketogenic diet is very effective for most people looking to lose weight (which basically just means eliminating the grains that humans infused in their diets starting `10K Years ago.)

Nearly all the studies show it works better than low calorie, low fat, diets. (plus it's natural - it's more similar to eating what humans in some sense evolved to eat).

Here's a really nice keto community for support and questions and everything. and there's a lovely faq: http://www.reddit.com/r/keto.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I have lost 80 so far.


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm 253lbs. Used to be 280.
I have pcos too.. Have to take the birth control pill just to get
a period. Hoping when I get the weight off I'll get it back.
Anyways I wanted to say please don't give up.
I lost 30lbs but it did take a while. In order
for me to lose 150lbs its going to take a year or two.
Its a long process and you have to have a calorie deficit.
I get only 1,300 calories a day just to make sure
that I will be losing atleast a lb a week. 
even though my goal is 3lbs a week and 10 lbs each month.
The way I see it.. If I'm going to live and be alive,
I might as well spend the rest of it trying to get where I want
to be. Regardless of how long it takes.
I have to be productive. I'm past being suicidal.
I just want to say please don't give up.
It is possible. I've lost 12 in a month.
But that took a whole month of this torture.

oh yeah xD and the gym thing.. I have a big issue with this too.
Im gonna try and get msyelf to go...sometimes this week...
eh.. maybe next week. i dunno xD
ive just been riding my bike for 30 mins..and then walking
really fast (when your out of breath ) around the track
at the park like 5 times every morning.
but the gym thing is hard.. it feels like everyone is staring at you..
and im paranoid enough as it is. ... ..yeah.. 
the gym is a whole can of worms...

but i have to overcome this. Its a must.
talk to me anytime! i added you as a friend :3


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I've been on 3 weight loss stages 3 times in my life. Most weight I lost was from 85 kg to 68 kg. I find it hard to maintain the ideal weight and 10-15% bodyfat cause i eat tons of sweets when I'm depressed, but I managed to overcome that too during the years.

But I can help u in the process with advices, calories, sports, whatever, u can ask me here or via pm.

Some very good points were made here, diet takes like 80 % of your effort cause u gotta resist eating junk food and that's all about mental training over the months. With physical training, swimming is a complete sport, or martial arts, or gym. I wouldn't recommend only running (only cardio) unless u run applying HST principles (meaning variating intensity).

Good luck in your quest.


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

Rossy said:


> I have lost 80 so far.


Great. Any advice to offer?

phoelomek: read up on intermittent fasting. It's safe and very effective. I've lost over 20 with it. Many people find it very easy to stick to. In my own case, I'd continue eating this way even if it didn't help at all with weight loss, just because it's so convenient for me.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Don't skip meals because you will put weight on.


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

Rossy said:


> Don't skip meals because you will put weight on.


Not so.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

It won't help you lose weight,if you don't eat correctly your body thinks there is a famin on and stores fat.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

FTFADIA said:


> As for working out, I started off at a gym with my brother but since found that I enjoy working out at home a Lot more. I followed Mark Ripptoes starting strength program that I highly recommend. Its based on all the Olympic lifts like the squat, deadlift and bench press'. It builds muscle and strength quickly and is very effective at burning fat as well.
> 
> Though with your hormonal problem I'm not sure how that will affect your weight loss goal. You may want to check with your doctor and see if they can recommend some kind of diet and work out routine.


Those aren't Olympic lifts. SS is however a very good strength program.



enfield said:


> A ketogenic diet is very effective for most people looking to lose weight (which basically just means eliminating the grains that humans infused in their diets starting `10K Years ago.)
> 
> Nearly all the studies show it works better than low calorie, low fat, diets. (plus it's natural - it's more similar to eating what humans in some sense evolved to eat).
> 
> Here's a really nice keto community for support and questions and everything. and there's a lovely faq: http://www.reddit.com/r/keto.


Absolutely no reason why the OP would need to do a keto diet. Keto eating periods are particularly useful for bodybuilders look to lose fat via cyclical diets, as it spares and even builds muscle mass while in a net caloric deficit, but for the OP that just simply wants to lose a lot of fat and likely has very little muscle mass anyway, a simple caloric deficit will be sufficient for her goals.



PaysageDHiver said:


> phoelomek: read up on intermittent fasting. It's safe and very effective. I've lost over 20 with it. Many people find it very easy to stick to. In my own case, I'd continue eating this way even if it didn't help at all with weight loss, just because it's so convenient for me.


+1 to IF
Ever since discovering IF, I can't see myself ever going back to the traditional pattern of eating ever.



Rossy said:


> Don't skip meals because you will put weight on.


Not even remotely accurate



PaysageDHiver said:


> Not so.


Correct



Rossy said:


> It won't help you lose weight,if you don't eat correctly your body thinks there is a famin on and stores fat.


Again, not even REMOTELY accurate.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

> Absolutely no reason why the OP would need to do a keto diet. Keto eating periods are particularly useful for bodybuilders look to lose fat via cyclical diets, as it spares and even builds muscle mass while in a net caloric deficit, but for the OP that just simply wants to lose a lot of fat and likely has very little muscle mass anyway, a simple caloric deficit will be sufficient for her goals.


well keto diets _consististently_ out-perform low fat/low cal diets in weight loss and in improving common health biomarkers, and tend to be easier to maintain.

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1467-789X.2008.00518.x/abstract


> A more recent meta-study of randomized controlled studies that compared low-carbohydrate diets to low-fat/low-calorie diets found that measurements of weight, HDL cholesterol, triglyceride levels and systolic blood pressure were significantly better in groups that followed low-carbohydrate diets. The authors also found a higher rate of attrition in groups with low-fat diets. They conclude that "Evidence from this systematic review demonstrates that low-carbohydrate/high-protein diets are more effective at 6 months and are as effective, if not more, as low-fat diets in reducing weight and cardiovascular disease risk up to 1 year." They also call for more long-term studies.[64]


I wouldn't argue that a calorie deficit wouldn't be sufficient - but everybody knows that it probably would be. the problem is maintaining a calorie deficit (especially when you're eating carbs) can be extremely challenging, not fun, etc.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

enfield said:


> well keto diets _consististently_ out-perform low fat/low cal diets in weight loss and in improving common health biomarkers, and tend to be easier to maintain.
> 
> http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1467-789X.2008.00518.x/abstract
> 
> I wouldn't argue that a calorie deficit would probably be sufficient - but everybody knows that. the problem is maintaining a calorie deficit (especially when you're eating carbs) can be extremely challenging, not fun, etc.


I should make it clear I don't and will NEVER advocate or recommend a low fat diet.
Obviously the general population that is just force fed what they read in ****ty magazines and what they watch on prime time TV believe that consuming dietary fat will automatically equate to an increase in bodily levels of fat. People will make the mistake of cutting out way too much fat out of their diet, which is obviously not healthy.
The problem is you're discussing two extremes here "low fat/low cal diets" and then ketogenic diets.
As someone that weight trains, I know the importance of fat and I eat up to 100 grams of it in a day. Not quite ketosis, no, but far more than your average 8 year old fatty that lives off candy all day with the occasional burger.
Let's compare two diets, this time not total opposite extremes
Diet 1, non keto =

200 grams protein
100 grams fat 
225 grams carbs

Diet 2, Keto =

200 grams protein
190 grams fat
22.5 grams carbs (varies from person to person, but under 30 grams of carbs is probably a safe number to assume the switch into ketosis).
Both add up to 2600 calories.

After 100 grams of fat, I REALLY doubt one would see much more health benefits, if any at all. 225 grams of carbs, is very balanced with the amount of fat and protein. The majority of cals still come from protein and fat, which is very optimal. The macros are almost evenly balanced at taking up one third of the calories per macronutrient.
I honestly don't think there would be much real world difference in blood work between two active individuals following following those two macronutrient plans and I'm sure you'd agree there wouldn't be much difference, if any at all.
Personally, my diet is kinda in the same ballpark as the first diet. High in protein and fat and enough carbs for good weight room performance, but not an excessive amount as a total of my macros.
The main reason why both of these diets would work for fat loss (if the individual had a maintenance of 3000 calories) is because of the deficit, not because an extra 100 grams of fat and being in ketosis is really doing it. Any apparent differences would be minimal at best.
It would be easier to follow the first diet if the individual doesn't want to cut out carb sources they enjoy eating/help in their chosen physical activity.

Now obviously, this :

40 grams protein
20 grams fat
565 carbs (again, 2600 calories)

Now, both of us can agree that is a TERRIBLE daily macronutrient intake that could potentially lead to serious health implications down the track ( I would imagine quite severe insulin resistance being one problem that would become apparent fairly quickly) and of course is also very far from ideal for good body composition. The majority of cals come from carbs (approx 87%), which is not ideal. In this case, of course the keto diet is far superior, but so is diet one anyway.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

On the topic of diets that are easy to maintain, this where is intermittent fasting TRULY shines.
Because of the nature of the diet, you still get to feast like a king (or queen, for females heh). There is no longer the nightmare of dividing up 6 tiny meals that wont ever make you feel satisfied and full. You just end up being hungry throughout the day and this is something that mentally kills a lot of bodybuilder's motivation.
Ever since switching to an IF diet protocol, I wont ever go back to the broscience of "6 meals a day to speed up the metabolism".
Fasting, done over a reasonable period of time (16 hours is quite optimal) actually IMPROVES metabolic rate, making it easier to lose weight and fat.

It also comes with all the health benefits of improved triglyceride levels, cholesterol etc, and you can still eat your carbs too lol.
The really important part is the improvement in insulin sensitivity, which is *extremely important and relevant* to the OP.
The OP would likely have bad insulin resistance from her bad lifestyle choices, but her endocrine disorder, PCOS, seems to be linked with increased insulin sensitivity. I don't want to alarm the OP, but this is not a pretty picture we are painting here.

I think in her situation, a fasting diet protocol of 16-18 hours fasted and a 6-8 hour eating window (of course, all the eating done with a very balanced macronutrient profile), combined with a good amount of Omega-3 fish oil supplementation (shown to improve insulin sensitivity) is her best bet for fat loss and keeping the fat off.

OP if you need clarification on any of the things I discussed (understandably, some of it may be over your head at the moment), want me to elaborate etc, feel free to ask


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

wow funny you should post this thread iam reading a really great book on fat loss. iam trying to lose a little belly fat to face my arch nemesis clayton87 and 20+ other people in a few months on here. i can scroll through it and post some helpful stuff from it if you like?


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

your name just reminded me of who you were. i remember you your cute! whatever it is you do just be safe and plan ahead very well. please do not go on those crazy diets some girls go on who become obsessed with weight loss where they eat like a resturant condiment package and call it a full square meal. ill scroll back into the book from the start and copy some important stuff in here for you.


----------



## Yogurt (Nov 1, 2010)

Eating right and exercising always works for me but I always mess up around Thanksgiving and put the weight back on lol. For some reason guys lose weight a lot quicker and easier. Dunno what it is. I joined a site called Sparkpeople to help me along my journey. It has a food tracker, fitness tracker, weight tracker, forums, etc all for free.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you everyone! I'll be back in a little while to respond, as I can't right now, but wanted to say that. 

Lots to take in.

Figuratively. I'm not stuffing my face right now. :b


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Lots of cardio is the way to go!

Also, do you eat a lot of junk food? If so, cutting that out of your diet always helps.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

How bad do you want it? Unless you're ready and willing to make some lifestyle changes, forget it.

If you're ready to change your life though...

The first thing you need to *not* do is look at it as "I have to lose 100 lbs" because you're basically standing at the bottom of a mountain...in a bathing suit...thinking "I have to get to the top". There is a lot that needs to happen between now and 100 lbs, so break it down. Try and do this for the next 3 weeks. That's 21 days. See how much you lose, and then see if you're motivated to lose more. Of these 21 days, 2 of them should be dedicated to cheating, and by that I mean eating healthy still for the most part, but allowing yourself 2 or 3 small "snacks" like a chocolate bar, small bag of chips, etc.

To maintain your weight, based on the info provided, you need just under 2400 calories every day. Aim for 1800 to 2000 every day, spread over at least 4 meals but preferably 5 or 6.
Get a heart-rate monitor. Do body-weight exercises in your living room. Squats, push-ups(even on your knees, even if it's just 2 or 3 at a time), jumping jacks...don't kill yourself, but get your heart-rate up. Start with 10 minutes and aim to do 2 more minutes each week. 
Once your weight starts to go down, you'll require fewer calories but remember, they're not the enemy lol, if you choose the right calories, they are your friend. 
Also, check nutrition labels for foods that have fibre in them. 1 gram of that requires 7 calories to digest, so if you can get 25 to 30 grams of fibre every day, that's 175 to 210 calories that just go right through you, as if you never ate them.
You're really just trying to create a habit. Most people will tell you to start eating low amounts of calories and start walking/running 30 minutes a day but that's what leads to failure. Changing your life is hard. That's what you're trying to do here, right? Trust me, break it down into smaller goals. Over the next 3 weeks, lose 6 pounds.

It's really important to realize you're not trying for a quick fix. Your goal should be small changes, that will add up to incredible results, over the next year. 52 weeks, at 2 lbs a week, is 104 pounds. And those 52 weeks are happening anyways, so you might as well do it.

And you *can* do it, if you want it bad enough...


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

Lost 25 pounds in 2011.
I recommend using My Fitness Pal and track everything you eat. and I mean EVERYTHING. Track the oil you fry your food in. Track the glass of milk. The one cookie. Track that piece of gum.

Set a certain calorie goal per day. 1500 for instance.
If you eat 1500 calories a day for a long while, the weight will be gone.


----------



## tjames (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't have time to post a long post. For me loosing weight is easy and straight forward. Its keeping it off that is hard. I have come to the conclusion that I have to work on my mind before I can stay fit. That doesn't mean I eat badly daily. I try as hard as I can too stay fit but it is hard. Depression caused by isolating is my biggest problem. When I am happy and around other people often I actually have to make myself eat. I forget to eat because I am happy and enjoying life. Friday and Saturday nights are hard for me. I wanted to make a 12am wendey's run but I just biked for 35 minutes instead. Do you like podcast. Podcast where people are discussing things make me feel less lonely. I can't add to the discussion but I guess my brain can't quite figure out that I am still alone so they alleviate some of my sadness. I can listin to a podcast and walk for an hour or two. Be careful not to over do it and listen to your body. Don't listen to people who say you shouldn't workout for long periods of time. If its not to intense then its the type of activity your body evolved for. We only settled down into cities recently. We only got desk jobs very recently. Good luck. PM me if you ever need encouragement.


----------



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> FTFADIA said:
> 
> 
> > As for working out, I started off at a gym with my brother but since found that I enjoy working out at home a Lot more. I followed Mark Ripptoes starting strength program that I highly recommend. Its based on all the Olympic lifts like the squat, deadlift and bench press'. It builds muscle and strength quickly and is very effective at burning fat as well.
> ...


Oops my bad.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

oh my deary i forgot all about this thread


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

One more thing: dilute your fruit juices with water! If you have a glass of orange juice in the morning, fill the cup halfway and then fill the rest up with water.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Do It!
I lost 65 pounds in less then a year.



Rossy said:


> Don't skip meals because you will put weight on.


Not true *AT ALL*....Doctors and Scientist like to throw that false B.S around all the time for some reason. I skipped many meals when trying to lose weight..And now i lost, I eat fastfood everyday, Eat a lot, & hardly drink water anymore.. Haven't gained a pound back. How you think celebs lose weight so fast without lipo? They skip meals, Drink water, & eat tuna.

Skip meals when you can, Drink a gallon of water a day, & workout 3-4x's a day (at least 1.5 hours a day) until you get where you need is the best way to loose weight and keep it off.


----------



## KaliumRookie (Jan 31, 2012)

.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

my gf was 240 pound's it not that overweight, her bp was always lower then mine 2, just take babysteps don't be too stress or obcessive about it the weight will come off gradually over time, but i do suggest cutting out the distraction in ones life so people can focus on what real, tv and computer's and such only use computer after walking too the libary, give's alittle bit of a workout, as well quitting smoking and coffee anything that elevates cortisol and increase stress will make u gain weight and focus on getting lot's of sleep and getting well rested,you lose weight well sleeping, im in the same boat i need too quit but i felt amazing when i didnt smoke right now my brain feel oxygen deprived, it sucks!!

working out is much easier if you didn't smoke as well, it zap your energry and your modivation i was alway skinier when i didnt smoke but that just me cause i move around more i guess


----------



## thunder1276 (Jul 25, 2010)

phoelomek said:


> I've whined about it all over this board, so thought it'd be a good idea to contain all the fat-related crazy into this one 'ere thread, and also with the intention to actually do something about it. Hold myself accountable. I'm sorry if this is really selfish.
> 
> So I've given up on myself in every imaginable way and absolutely can't deal with it anymore. I don't know how much of my anxiety could be attributed to the weight problem (some of it is, definitely, at least) but I need to start somewhere, and getting myself to reasonable physical health seems like the most obvious place, right?
> 
> ...


Check out the website Sparkpeople.com. I'm 5'6, used to weigh 180 and now I am roughly 140. they have exercise videos, diet plans, and many other things that really helped. The best thing I did was keep track of everything I ate every day, it really is surprising. The best part was that I didnt even have to leave the house. I did start to run over the summer but that was after I had already lost all of the weight.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

We all got our burdens and Quirks. I have stomach problems so I have trouble eating enough to gain weight.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh dear lord. :um This thread should've remained rotting in the bowels of SAS. 

But on a related note: I actually did lose about 60 lbs. Then proceeded to gain it all back. And then some. 

So I guess there's that...


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Elleire said:


> Oh dear lord. :um This thread should've remained rotting in the bowels of SAS.
> 
> But on a related note: I actually did lose about 60 lbs. Then proceeded to gain it all back. And then some.
> 
> So I guess there's that...


:squeeze never feel bad and never give up.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Lost 28 lbs since 2014. Helps getting my thyroid treated. I also am watching what I eat. I weigh 272 and need to lose alot more. This extra weight is hell on my knees. Luckily the xray showed the cartlieage in the knee joint is good. Both of my parrnt's have Osteoarthritis in thier joins esp in their knees. This can be inherited. Taking off extra weight may prevent it or lessen it's impact.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Yeah wow another thread brought back from the dead lol.

@*Elleire* don't give up. One year ago I was smoking almost a pack of cigarettes a day. I quit May 15 of last year. I've started working out, doing 3.5 miles cardio a day, plus weight training. I used to not be able to make it up the stairs to my 2nd story apartment without being out of breath.

If someone told me a year ago I'd not be smoking and would be in the gym, I would have laughed at them so, so hard. If I can do it, anyone can do it. Don't give up


----------

